# Which power rack?



## JamesT (Feb 19, 2014)

I am looking into buying a power rack but am having trouble deciding between these 2

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251527237878?var=550434133454&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf475-heavy-power-rack.php

the weight limit between them is only 13kg, with post to northern ireland the price difference is just £10. The only thing i could think to base my decision on would be that the bodymax is a name brand product but the ebay one comes with a 5 year waranty so it would still be a relatively safe buy.

Hoping people more experience than myself may be able to offfer some advice.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I wouldn't bother with bodymax. Not built to last.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

I bought a Ryno power rack for all in £200 and it's bloody decent 250kg rated. Only got it 2 weeks ago and Iv been rack pulling 220kg easy. It's a sturdy bit of kit and to sturdy it up even more drill each corner in to concrete.

I had a squat rack but sold it to buy the cage best money Iv spent in years.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

I wouldnt buy either. I made one for 280 euro.

2.5in box steel heavy gauge

.25in thick j-hooks

1in rod safety bars

holes from the floor to 6ft

adjustable band pegs

i copied this basically: http://www.flexcart.com/members/elitefts/default.asp?m=PD&cid=475&pid=5416

drilling the holes was soul destroying though


----------



## casebian (Sep 12, 2012)

gaz90 said:


> I wouldnt buy either. I made one for 280 euro.
> 
> 2.5in box steel heavy gauge
> 
> ...


i got a buddy to do me one he said the same for the holes said he aint doing another one, charged me 120 euro sweet deal cant use it till i get me shed up and my mrs is having twins tomorrow so may aswell forget about training and the shed for a while im loooking in to making an axle bar from scaffold tube aswell


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

yea my mate welded it, but said ill have to do the holes or he'll charge me! the 280 includes the steel, paint and hiring the magnetic drill, had to buy the bit though :/

Im making a axle bar form scaffolding right now actually :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> I wouldn't bother with bodymax. Not built to last.


Any recommendations for a decent but not wildly (hammer strength £) expensive one for fairly serious home use?

Going down the garage gym route myself on when we move house and this is first on list of things to buy


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Powerzone make decent ones. I think for £350. I have 2 in my gym both been battered for 3 years. Still good as new.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> Powerzone make decent ones. I think for £350. I have 2 in my gym both been battered for 3 years. Still good as new.


Cheers will have a gander


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

I got a powercraft F475 I think it is.

Had it for about 2 years, and been on and off the gym (More off) But it seems very well bad and solid.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

I've been using the bodycraft f430 for over a year now rock solid,good price and also has option for lat pull down and cable attachment


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2014)

Ripping it up said:


> I bought a Ryno power rack for all in £200 and it's bloody decent 250kg rated. Only got it 2 weeks ago and Iv been rack pulling 220kg easy. It's a sturdy bit of kit and to sturdy it up even more drill each corner in to concrete.
> 
> I had a squat rack but sold it to buy the cage best money Iv spent in years.


I have this one. With the cable attatchment also. The cable holds 110kg and the rack 250kg. I love it for £200.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

dallas said:


> I have this one. With the cable attatchment also. The cable holds 110kg and the rack 250kg. I love it for £200.


It's a decent bit of kit and I think I will drill holes in to floor to secure it bit better 

Did you get cable attachment with yours or buy it separate m8? And if so do you have link cheers..


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2014)

Ripping it up said:


> It's a decent bit of kit and I think I will drill holes in to floor to secure it bit better
> 
> Did you get cable attachment with yours or buy it separate m8? And if so do you have link cheers..


Came with the high low cable attatchment mate. Ive looked for you but cant find them separately sold. Maybe contact from the supplier you brought yours from ?? Sorry I couldnt help mate. I will have another look later.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2014)

Ripping it up said:


> It's a decent bit of kit and I think I will drill holes in to floor to secure it bit better
> 
> Did you get cable attachment with yours or buy it separate m8? And if so do you have link cheers..


Try Prestige-Direct.co.uk. They stock all ryno stuff. Including my set up.


----------

